# opk advice plz!!



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello ladies hope everyone is well  

So will be stating ttc early next year maybe March, with either trying home insemination with frozen sperm again or going down the IUI route. So I thought I'd start with tracking ovulation. My cycle seems to be a long one as its normally 28-36 days and has even been as long as 47 and 61 days.

My last AF was 13th August and always lasts 5 days.

15th Sept (CD 34) small amount of ewcm -opk

16th Sept (CD 35) lots of ewcm -opk

I got a +opk at 4.10pm on 17th sept (CD 36) 

18th Sept 10.40am and 4.30pm +opk (CD 37) small amount ewcm

19th Sept 10.45 +opk (CD 3 small amount ewcm...Will test later

Sorry if tmi, is it normal to get this many positives, I've never tested after I get a positive. I've been using the strips bundle of 50 for £5 from eBay.

I've also been dieting for 3 and half months and have lost 30lbs and have 10 more woohoo!! 

Has anyone had +opk for this long?? Thanks


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well done on the weightloss thats fantastic  You must be so proud of yourself  

I'm not sure if it's possible tbh forgot to check your siggy in case you have a pcos diagnosis as that would cause long or messed up cycles and possibly erratic ovulation as your hormones get disrupted x


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks Blondie71

Congrats on twin boys bet your so proud  

My twin sister has pcos as she got tested as she had all the symptoms such as acne, weight problem, as mine was cos I ate too much lol!  I have about 6 months of cycles 28-36 days then suddenly a long one. But not sure if my diet and exercise has effected my cycle, but I've stopped exercising 6 days a week a few weeks ago as I decided I wanted to start tracking ovulation. I still walk 35 mins to work and sometimes walk back.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

hehe very proud yes 

might be worth a check for pcos though just to rule it out? I do recall having similar all over the place cycles to you at your age too but I did live on junk food then and had a fairly crappy lifestyle partying lots and very little sleep don't know how I survived lol, cycles settled well to around 31 days around age of 30 so maybe same age related/lifestyle change blip for you x


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Yea will definitely get checked. Thanks ever so much


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

I tested ov 15 mins ago, but had to go and buy asda non digi opk test an only had a slight 2nd line, so I guess it's  negative. But I also noticed as when I wiped after going to the bathroom (sorry tmi) I noticed some ewcm with a tiny amount of blood.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I always used cb dual hormone opks and have pcos.

I would have upto a week high fertility then peak over upto 3 days.

On my bfp cycle it was really xonfusing as peaked earlier than norm on Sat and lasted until Weds.

Re ewcm very unreliable indication for me.....

Hope helps.

MMI+1


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks MMI, I'm so confused about it as today at 10.30am I had a slight 2nd line about half the colour of the control line a a bit of brown cm on the tissue and later wen I went to the bathroom I had a blood in dark red cm.....sorry if tmi


----------

